# PMs to Admins.



## arnisador (Jul 19, 2003)

A recent glitch has caused PMs to administrators to bounce. We believe that we have fixed this glitch and we apologize for the inconvenience. Please, resend any such PMs (they should still be in your 'Sent' folder).

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## arnisador (Jul 31, 2003)

I know some bounced to me, but no one has resent any!


----------

